# Got Burton Ruler boots. How long does it take for them to break in?



## Guest

Yes, ride them first. A boot will not be broken in after an hour of walking around. Ride them on hill for a few days and that should do the trick, always works with my boots.


----------



## return2heaven

i dont think your toes should be numbing up at all regardless of whether or not they're broken in. just my 2 cents.


----------



## zakk

took 5 days or so for me. I get them so tight the first day of riding I'm crying in pain, toes bleeding, the whole 9 yards. now after 21 days in them, they fit like a glove with no heel lift.


----------



## Meezi

Hey I have some Burton Boxers and had the same issue with my big toes. I rode on the slopes with them recently and had to unlace my left boot every 20 min. because of the pain/numbness, while my right foot is completely fine. I took out the stock insoles and it helped relieve pressure off the big toes. So I was going to buy some $50 custom thinner insoles but I decided to take them in to get the liners heat molded for free and will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Rob94hawk

Only 1 day riding in them so far and right toes still numb. Will work on it.


----------



## Deviant

Is there actual pain just wearing them, like in a certain spot on your toes?


----------



## Rob94hawk

BurtonX8 said:


> Is there actual pain just wearing them, like in a certain spot on your toes?


No not for me. Although I have a high instep I don't have any pain. Just after a while the right toes go numb. I'm gonna try lacing them a little looser next time and see where that gets me.


----------



## Dano

Ive got a set of rulers too, and they took for fucking ever to pack out. Where them around the house whenever you can, get them heat moulded, and just ride them. If it's still bad, get them heat moulded again, but use "toe cups", the guys at the shop will know what you're talking about.


----------



## ATOTony76

:thumbsdown:


return2heaven said:


> i dont think your toes should be numbing up at all regardless of whether or not they're broken in. just my 2 cents.


:thumbsdown:

tard tard tard tard 

When breaking in boots your feet are going to be numb, sore, throbbing, and if anything else, absolutely KILLING you. When they pack out and are broken in, they will fit like a dream! If your boots arn't killing you the first day of wearing them, you bought the wrong size and will be a waste of money.


----------



## snoeboarder

take the liner out and walk around for a bit ... and quit cranking so hard on the lower zone


----------



## Meezi

Hey just to give you an update after I got mine heat molded, they now fit like a glove! I had some thick toe caps on my first two toes on each foot and wiggled my toes around as best as I could to make some more room in the toe box. And now I have no pain whatsoever!


----------



## baldy

ATOTony76 said:


> :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:
> 
> tard tard tard tard
> 
> When breaking in boots your feet are going to be numb, sore, throbbing, and if anything else, absolutely KILLING you. When they pack out and are broken in, they will fit like a dream! If your boots arn't killing you the first day of wearing them, you bought the wrong size and will be a waste of money.


are new boots really supposed to be killing you? the boots that i've bout and fit are usually snug, had a little bit of pain for a day or 2, but were good after that.


----------



## kri$han

ATOTony76 said:


> :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:
> 
> tard tard tard tard
> 
> When breaking in boots your feet are going to be numb, sore, throbbing, and if anything else, absolutely KILLING you. When they pack out and are broken in, they will fit like a dream! If your boots arn't killing you the first day of wearing them, you bought the wrong size and will be a waste of money.


This is pretty bad advice.

I've got a non-painful pressure point in my new boots. After one day on the hill, my foot was STILL numb 5 days after wearing them!

Yeah, I'm pretty sure these aren't the boots for me.


----------



## baldy

yea that's what im thinkin, when i look for boots, i usually know they're good when they're snug all around, holds my heel down well, and barely any paint or pressure points. i feel like that's the best way to choose a new boot. i don't wanna waste 10 lift tickets on breaking in a boot.


----------



## NoTickets

took my Rulers out for a spin yesterday.

Verdict: nice boot overall. the lower parts closest to my toes of my left and right feet were destroying me yesterday, so I had to loosen up the lower zones a little bit. My right foot still hurt right up until I took my boots off for the night.

I still get heel lift, so I'm calling Burton today for some J Bars, and I still have to go pick up the Superfeet that I had planned on getting. A full four hours of riding, and they haven't packed out yet.

One question for you Ruler owners: anyone have problem with the teeth of the speed lacing system? While I was coming down a slope last night, I carved to the left, and put a little bit of pressure on my toes, when my left leg's upper zone teeth failed my, and my tongue came loose. My entire leg went forward and I ate it pretty hard.

I went down the mountain and took a look at the teeth, and they're not holding the laces tightly. When I pull up and towards me (to tighten), it stays in place, but a very slight or soft movement away from me (to loosen) will pop the laces out of its teeth. The right boot holds well. And these are my first time wearing the boots


----------



## Deviant

Never had that issue you mention, are you wrapping the extra lace cord around the handles after you tighten them? I'm wondering if the cord having extra slack/length could be making it pop out easier.


----------



## NoTickets

yeah, the guy at the local ski shop showed me what to do after i pulled the speed lacing. i wrap the extra lace around the handle, and put it in that little holster thing on the side..

i took a closer look at it yesterday after boarding, and the only thing i can seem to come up with is that the little part that has the teeth in it is just wider on the left boot than it is on the right, so it doesn't hold as well. maybe it's just a manufacturer's defect? -___- i'm gonna be peeved if i have to do another internet return


----------



## ATOTony76

kri$han said:


> This is pretty bad advice.
> 
> I've got a non-painful pressure point in my new boots. After one day on the hill, my foot was STILL numb 5 days after wearing them!
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure these aren't the boots for me.


i wouldn't say it was bad advice, every boot i have bought killed my feet for about a week straight of riding. I guess you could have serious pain, more then you should, then you will know that the boots are not for you. Most people buy a new pair of boots because of the name or color and not the boot for them. Your feet are going to hurt, plain and simple fact.


----------



## baldy

you're not buying the right boots if they're giving u pain


----------



## Jameus

My new rulers came in last night! Yes they're stiff BUT they're no stiffer than what I replaced. 4yr old LTD boots.. 

I wore them around for a couple hours and only had a small amount of discomfort around my left ankle. It did go away by the time I took them off so all in all I'm pretty darn happy! The real test will be when I ride with em next weekend though.


----------



## supremej

same boot same prob for me, I HATED them and I gave them a chance (10 rides)


----------



## NoTickets

got em out twice now.

the teeth are holding the lacing better now. i still have to tighten them throughout my rides. i added superfeet too, but i havent used them yet, so i need to break those in.

one thing i noticed though.. in slushier conditions, when crappy melting snow gets built up on the board and bindings while riding, the liner gets wet. and i mean like, really wet. i thought snowboarding boots were supposed to be more waterproof? i've boarded in pow before in salomons, and my boots stayed dry.

might've been an anomaly, maybe my boots weren't tight enough, but i thought that was odd. i had to take the liners out when i got home to dry em out, but my feet were soaked.

boots feel great though. they're starting to break in.


----------



## Deviant

If they are getting that wet return them right away!

Rode in the rain yesterday and had no issues, sounds like a defect somewhere. Are your pants pulled down over the boot? Also when using the speed lacing, after you wrap the little handles up and stick them in the pockets, make sure there isn't excess slack in the area between the teeth and the pocket.


----------



## Liv4Sno

I've got some experience with this so I'll chime in. My shoe size is an 8.5.

My 1st pair of boots were size 8 Flows. Low end boots. By the end of the season they were way too loose and the liners were shot. My heel was sliding all over the place. The moral of the story. Don't buy cheap boots. 

My next pair of boots were some top o de line 32 Primes. The good part about them is I got them online for 1/2 off. The bad part about them was that I ordered a 7.5 and never tried them on. The 1st day I had them out was the last day of the season. I rode 8 hours, and I lost both of my big toenails. My toes were cramped in the toe box. With my knees bent they did not touch, but they were way too small. Besides that, even with the soft wrap on I always had pain on the sides of my feet. Even after heat molding and heal shims they never fit just right. I never fully laced the bottom of the boot. Shortly after I got new bindings the pain on the side of my front foot was unbearable. I knew it was time to ditch those 32's. Moral of the story. Don't buy boots on sale over the internet without trying them on. 

My latest boots I did right with. I tried them on in a store, then I bought them online. I got them 25% off, and the color I wanted them in. They are a size 7.5 Burton Shaun Whites. Lesson learned- Try the boots on in a store, then buy them on line to get the discount. It only took me 3 tries to learn this though. lol


----------



## NoTickets

yo burtonx8.

i'm out at snowshoe right now. boots still getting mad wet, to the point where my socks get sloshy after like 2-3 hours of riding.

i'm gonna have to warranty them.


----------



## arsenic0

Yea ive ridden my Rulers in rain with no wetness so if they are wet somethings screwy.

I sold my Rulers recently, only because someone wanted them when i put them on craigslist on a whim to see if i could get any interested parties...

I liked the boots but ive had them for a few seasons now and they were getting worn out, so glad they sold!


----------



## Deviant

NoTickets said:


> yo burtonx8.
> 
> i'm out at snowshoe right now. boots still getting mad wet, to the point where my socks get sloshy after like 2-3 hours of riding.
> 
> i'm gonna have to warranty them.


Yeah for sure, they should be able to help you out, sounds like a manufacturing defect. The only time my boots got really wet was after 10 hours of slush riding, and even then it wasn't to as much of a degree. Hope they work the problem out for you, keep us posted!


----------



## lonestarrider

NoTickets said:


> got em out twice now.
> 
> the teeth are holding the lacing better now. i still have to tighten them throughout my rides. i added superfeet too, but i havent used them yet, so i need to break those in.
> 
> one thing i noticed though.. in slushier conditions, when crappy melting snow gets built up on the board and bindings while riding, the liner gets wet. and i mean like, really wet. i thought snowboarding boots were supposed to be more waterproof? i've boarded in pow before in salomons, and my boots stayed dry.
> 
> might've been an anomaly, maybe my boots weren't tight enough, but i thought that was odd. i had to take the liners out when i got home to dry em out, but my feet were soaked.
> 
> boots feel great though. they're starting to break in.


Where did you buy the boots from?? Loose teeth, soaking liners. Sounds like you got some B stock. Reeks of Ebay or the House....Your feet should definitely not be that wet in the liner.


----------



## lonestarrider

Liv4Sno said:


> Lesson learned- Try the boots on in a store, then buy them on line to get the discount. It only took me 3 tries to learn this though. lol


Pretty much the biggest D bag move ever. I have watched my buddy purposely give peeps the wrong info that try this game in his shop....


----------



## Liv4Sno

lonestarrider said:


> Pretty much the biggest D bag move ever. I have watched my buddy purposely give peeps the wrong info that try this game in his shop....


Like what? If you know what you are looking for then what's the issue? Online shopping? I never told them what I was doing. For all I knew I would have bought them in the store but they didn't have the color I wanted.


----------



## mvp23

lonestarrider said:


> Pretty much the biggest D bag move ever. I have watched my buddy purposely give peeps the wrong info that try this game in his shop....


I disagree, but that's mostly because I live in Canada where we get hosed in comparison to US pricing for the exact same products. It actually makes sense for Canadians to do this because prices can be up to 20-30% less when buying from US retailers even AFTER the cost of shipping and import duties. As an extreme example, when you start talking about big ticket items like cars, it can literally add up to saving thousands of dollars.

On the other hand, my local shop sold Burton Ruler's for about $20 more than what I found it for online but I ended up buying local anyways because the difference, in this case, was small enough that it didn't matter. btw I can't wait for next season to try them out, they are super comfy and I especially like the smaller footprint that makes them easy to walk around in!


----------



## mwl001

You should at least give a local shop the opportunity to price match... mine did. You do want them to be around next season and the one after, don't you?


----------



## Rob94hawk

return2heaven said:


> i dont think your toes should be numbing up at all regardless of whether or not they're broken in. just my 2 cents.


This was the correct answer. The doosh that sold me my boots insisted that they would break in. 

They never did.

The instep of my feet are just too damn high for these boots and now I'm in the hunt for a boot that will fit my feet perfectly.

So basically I wore these boots 5 times with lots of pain, discomfort and numbness.


----------

